# "Let me out" buried alive sound file needed



## spinachetr

Anyone have a good sound file for someone buried alive and trying to get out of the coffin? Thanks


----------



## Otaku

I have one that says. "Arrrgh! You shouldn't have buried me - I'm not dead."


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have this one Let Me Out.

There's also this file if you want to pay $18/2.06 minutes of audio. Buried Alive!!

I will probably end up recording my own track. Nothing quite like hearing your own voice screaming from a coffin.


----------



## poison

*I got a few*

I have 7 or so versions on my CD HUMAN SOUNDS.
You can check out samples on the site.

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=20


----------



## debbie5

OOOoo Poison....I like the cave dripping track..very subtle. Might get that or the whispering evil one..also very nice.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

there's always the "hey, let me outta here" from the Haunted Mansion sound fx track


----------



## paulcav151

*Help Me!*

The best I could come up with was of a guy screaming "help me!" I use it for my Spider Victim. I could send it over if you want... And I didn't forget I owe you a review on the web spinner. Close to finishing a prop I can try it out on...

PC:xbones:


----------



## DeathTouch

Or you could confuse people by asking them to put your back in the coffin. It could work.


----------



## DarkLore

Holy Cow! $18. That's insulting.



Hauntiholik said:


> I have this one Let Me Out.
> 
> There's also this file if you want to pay $18/2.06 minutes of audio. Buried Alive!!
> 
> I will probably end up recording my own track. Nothing quite like hearing your own voice screaming from a coffin.


----------



## spinachetr

Thanks everyone. Will probably record my own, but will do it in the basement when no one is home....hope no one outside hears me or I might have some "splainin" to do to the po-po.


----------



## Lotus

Hauntiholik said:


> I have this one Let Me Out.


OOOOOOOO Evil Dead 2 right there


----------

